# Cursor über JButton ändern



## SchachFritz (27. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte den Cursor in eine Hand ändern, sobald die Mouse über einem JButton ist. Ich habe es mit folgendem Code versucht.

```
jButton.setCursor(new Cursor(Cursor.HAND_CURSOR));
```
Leider ändert er nicht den Cursor. Kann es sein, dass dies etwas mit Swing zu tun hat?


----------



## Sky (27. Mai 2005)

Zeig mal'n bißchen mehr Code... bei mir geht's nämlich!


----------



## SchachFritz (27. Mai 2005)

Es ist ziemlich merkwürdig. Ich habe es nun bei meheren Buttons getestet. Bei manchen Funktioniert es bei anderen nicht.  ???:L


----------



## Sky (27. Mai 2005)

Dann liegt das Problem mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in deinem Code :wink:


----------



## mic_checker (27. Mai 2005)

Dann poste mal deinen ganzen Code mit  mehreren Buttons und schreib dazu bei welchen es bei dir nicht funktioniert etc.


----------

